# Any tips to stop a stray dog pooping on my lawn????



## AmyWithey (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi all,

I am pretty miffed this morning - we are all responsible dog owners and i'm sure we all dutily pick up our dogs poo if they do it in the park/street or someone else's garden.

Well either some horrible person is letting their dog poo all over my front garden or its a stray dog i dont know all i know is that the poo is HUGE and is in massive mounds on my garden - i got up this morning to find 2 massive piles of it in my front garden its so unfair!!! 

Does any one have any tips of what i can do to stop this happening any sprays - its not fair on me having to clean it all the time and its Cybi's garden not this other dogs.

I called the council this morning and they are going to send a dog fouling officer to keep an eye on the street and put up signs because if it is an irresponsible owner i hope they get caught and get a £1000 fine and if its a stray dog it would be better off in a re homing shelter so it can find a new home instead of being on the streets.

I have a feeling its an irresponsible owner because we still have a to let sign outside so maybe they think it doesnt matter because noone lives here.

I'm just clueless of what i can do to stop this.

Thank you

Amy


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

i'm guessing your garden is not fenced off? I know this is really annoying, a good few years ago, we had a neighbour who would open her door and let the dog run out into our avenue and poo where ever it wanted then just called the dog back in, more often than not it was my garden it did it in, I had at the time 4 dogs that were not allowed to poo in my front garden, and I was fuming about it, I caught her doing it one morning and insisted she come over to my garden and pick it up, a big argument ensued but, in the end she did pick it up and was pretty good after that, I suppose the fact I said that I will be depositing ALL my dogs poo in her garden if she continued had something to do with it, if you can fence your garden off, or if it is fenced ensure the gate is closed at all times, we did even though the dog didnt come into our garden after the argument, gated the entrance to prevent the possibility of it happening, hope your council can come up with something, because apart from parking in your street all day long it may be difficult to find the culprit.

Mo


----------



## AmyWithey (Sep 8, 2009)

its not fenced off and because were only renting and i have no job (redundency boo) we couldnt afford it - im tempted to camp out in the garden but it always appears early in the morning and were up at 8am anyway grrrrrrr


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

moboyd said:


> we had a neighbour who would open her door and let the dog run out into our avenue and poo where ever it wanted then just called the dog back in,


My next door neighbour does this, it drives me batty.

I have gone to greater lengths to keep her dog out of our garden than I have to keep ours in.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

AmyWithey said:


> its not fenced off and because were only renting and i have no job (redundency boo) we couldnt afford it - im tempted to camp out in the garden but it always appears early in the morning and were up at 8am anyway grrrrrrr


looks like you will have to make an effort to get up at something like 6am, its possible that if the dogs owner works they may take their dog out before leaving work, and if they leave for work at the 8ish mark, your too late, really frustrating.

OR put a really big sign outside telling the person who allows their dog to poo on your garden to stop, as you are now survalancing it and will report the offenders? I would go to any lengths to stop it.

Mo


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I was going to say put a load of pepper in the grass, BUT that is not nice on the poor dog that is doing it, it isnt the dogs fault more like the owner for allowing it to happen and have no control over his/her dog. Pity you couldnt get a cctv (cheap one) up on the area of where it is happening yo may even catch the person with the dog and then report them to the Dog Warden. xx


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

what about GET OFF,never tried it but i know its sold a pet shops n garden centers
i had a woman who used to go to the shop opposite me with 2 dogs off lead that would come onto my drive n crap,found out where she lived and went round one night with 2 danes,1 neo mastiff n a cross mastiff,opened her gate let em in n stood there,i saw her curtains twitch but she didnt come out,that was many moons ago,only the neos left now out of the original gang,also im a much milder mannered now:smilewinkgrin:


----------

